# Few cats from bama



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Most caught off the dock. Had about this many three times this week. Coulda caught 50 if I had been trying. They seemed to be everywhere. Never tried them in the river.












Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*catfish*

Good eatin' :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

A little catfish slime on the new dock, nice!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Helluva nice catch.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

What a nice mess of cats. I like the dock boards too! One of these days I'm going to make a trip to the Alabama River and see what it's all about.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Perfect eating size . Will not taste like what you get in the stores. The one in the middle is a blue catfish.:thumbup:

Others look like channel cats.

You wouldn't want to sell any would you?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

only fitting to have a cooker in the background!!! nice haul and great eating size, when's dinner????


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of cats Try'n.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Perfect eating size . Will not taste like what you get in the stores. The one in the middle is a blue catfish.:thumbup: Others look like channel cats. You wouldn't want to sell any would you?


i think most of these will be donated to the "fill Espos freezer" fund that's going on over in the hunting section

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> only fitting to have a cooker in the background!!! nice haul and great eating size, when's dinner????


Fried first turkey in that thing Thursday. Turned out pretty goid

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> What a nice mess of cats. I like the dock boards too! One of these days I'm going to make a trip to the Alabama River and see what it's all about.


Most of these were caught by putting a rod out from the dock, wandering off, then running back when you notice the rod bouncing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

